# fishing the big D with the wife



## redbug (Aug 13, 2007)

The Wife and I fished the buck county bass chasers open tournament on Saturday, they only had 8 boats show up and we finished 7th lol but it was a great day on the water with her ( she never goes out with ME doesn't like going 70mph in a boat)
I promised her that i would take it easy and go slow LOL I was heading down the river at 45ph when she shocked me and said I could go faster...
I almost put my foot through the floor of the boat stamping on the throttle lol
We managed to catch 1 little 12" bass on a jig I missed 3 more on traps in the grass but learned what I need to do this coming weekend for my ABA state finals the first 3 teams all had 8 fish limits in the grass that weighed around 11lbs each 
the big bass was a nice 3lb 8 oz lm followed by a 3 lb 4oz smallie


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2007)

At least you didnt finish last!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2007)

Good try Wayne - at least you learned something (secret???) to use at the upcoming Tx.


----------



## redbug (Aug 15, 2007)

No secert.. I was throwing rattle traps the other guys were using spinner baits.
I think I will be spend the weekend throwing spinner baits in the grass.

It is looking like it will be a nice weekend with cooler temps I can't wait.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 15, 2007)

3.25lb smallie :shock: NICE! Go find some of those!


----------



## redbug (Aug 16, 2007)

they are few and far between on the tidal section of the river.
The smal mouth tend to look more like neck ties long and skinny.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 16, 2007)

ahh, the big D meaning the Delaware river? You fish the shad run?


----------



## redbug (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes it's the delaware But i fish mostly for the bass once in a blue moon I fish for stripers


----------



## Nickk (Aug 16, 2007)

cool, I began fishing in PA; Glenmore specifically on my g-ma's farm pond. I gotta go back soon.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 16, 2007)

Glenmore in Chester County?

I love fishing the big "D" as well - wading for smallies has been great!


----------



## Nickk (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, I'm pretty sure it's Chester County. You know it? I think Brandywine creek runs through it at some point.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 17, 2007)

I know where it is- I have fished some places near there


----------

